# Recent Activity not updating



## rgautheir20420 (Aug 19, 2014)

The Recent Activity scrolling thread on the home page doesn't seem to updating any more?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mine has been working.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 19, 2014)

Mine isn't working right either.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Aug 19, 2014)

Not sure why, but it just started updating again C.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 19, 2014)

Good here............................


----------

